# squat rack



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

How important is this piece of equipment to your training ??

The gym I currently go to has no rack and its starting to get on my tits. Hack squat / leg press machiones are all well and good but at the stage now where I can max them out and still feel I've got plenty of life left in my quads.

The next nearest gym to me is Core fitness and I'm sure that would have a rack. Its about 10 mins away from me but it would cost a bit more in fuel and bridge charges.

So my question is. What would you do ???


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I love squats 3 times week ATG


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

you can max out a hack squat? most of them can take like 500kg mate, id be impressed if you could do that.

have you a power rack at your gym?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Its definatelt not a 500 kg model lol. Its one of the fancy belt machines with a 200 kg max iirc

No power rack mate, just one of those angled smith machines.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

If you are serious about lifting, a rack is very sensible IMO


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

i use a squat rack for everything lol...

legs 3 times a week lol so use it almost every time i go to the gym...

its like the most important peace of equipment for me...

but when i was at a big gym it was suprising how little it was used has anyone elce noticed this where they go...


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I certainly think my legs will lag without the use of a rack.

I'm n ot sure what my options are if I continue to use my current gym. At the moment I am using full weight and then supersetting lunges to burn out the quad.

I'm desperate to go heavy on a rack to try and bring out the best in them


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

1adf1 said:


> i use a squat rack for everything lol...
> 
> legs 3 times a week lol so use it almost every time i go to the gym...
> 
> ...


3 times a week !!! **** that. It takes me a week to get over my legs, lol.

I used to deadlift one week and then squat heavy the next and alternate them like that, that was when we had a good old caveman gym down the road from me. Its all gone fancy now


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

It's a pretty crappy gym that does not have a squat rack. Problem is this is how they are going these days. 10 miles is not that far to travel to a gym. Depends how important it is to you.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive been to 5 gyms, 1 has a power/squat rack and thats where i train.

To be honest I think its ****ing disgusting to tell you the truth lol

Squats imo are the most important thing you can do in the gym.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

You could try a leg extension pre-exhaust?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

yeah, thats what I've been doing but I'm not sure if thats a valid substitue for heavy squats ?


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

the three most important pieces of equipment are weights, a bench, and a squat rack. If any of these are missing your training will suffer.

there is no substitute for squats


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just get in the max rack (diagonal smith machine or "3D" smith machine)


----------

